# Signs of whelping dog



## ally_pup (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
Im expecting rottie pup anywhere in the next week. I am just enquiring this is the first time she has had puppies and the first ime I have had a dog who has had puppies so can anyone help me with any tell tail signs of when she will drop?

She went off her food this morning and is moping around. Have set up her box for her to lay but it is extremely hot here today and she is prefering to lie on the cool concrete.
Any help much appreciated.
Ally


----------



## jazdan (Sep 20, 2008)

well going off their food a couple of days before it happens is one thing to look for, if you can take her tempreature when it changes is another sign and being restless 
i hope these tips help
just another note if ya notice her straining for more then a couple of hours take her to the vet, you'll be able to see the muscle's contracting to push puppies out and give her plenty of calcium to prevent milk infection


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 20, 2008)

firstly hopefully you are feeding her puppy milk and puppy food if not try to asap lots of water and watch for a discharge and get your diary out and note down everything from now till the pups are 1 week old trust me it helps if you need to call the vet in 
best not to bother her most dogs do quite well by themselves but have lots of towels ready in case it is needed
make sure her box is in a very low traffic area and try to keep her close to it if she likes the placement of the box she will have her puppies there otherwise try to find somewhere else


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks guys yes she is on puppy food and milk. 

Her new box is in a quite area of our enclosed patio and away from the cool breeze. She has been growling at our boy when he goes anywhere near here so I have put him on a run for the time being (poor boy). 

She has been leaving a few little puddles of water around the area since this morning so i was thinking this is another sign to.
Have the vets after hours number on hand just to be safe


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah keep the male away for a while, stops the female from stressing unless she is a maniac like one of our females, who decide to go for a dash outside to toilet etc, drop a kid out there, then run inside to finish of the litter. Fortunately i heard the little whimpering of the new born under the tree. 

everything has been mentioned but dont stress too much. Just be prepared to possibly assist to get the new pup to start breathing if needed. Not a common event, have only had it once ever. 

All the best with it 
Keep us updateed, and pics once they are out. They look cute when they are only a day old. 

Actually it is a sad day today as the last pup from our recent litter went. I hate seeing them go but that is the way it has to be i guess.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 20, 2008)

set up a fan for her to help cool her down during birth.and keep her ears wet. Thats what my nan did when breeding great danes as they can get very hot.
Good luck.


----------



## falconboy (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing they often do very close to dropping is shiver.


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of a litter from this Jan, 

Things to look forward to.


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Dustin how adorable what breed of dog?
Im getting excited.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Aww they are just gorgeous Sloth.What breed???


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 22, 2008)

Thos are Chihuahuas

They have so much attitude when they are little, they are really like humans in that way


----------



## della91 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey congrats, we have had 2 puppy litters, we are giving our breeders a break this year...

All i remeber that i have never seen a dog look that depressed in my life! (just before giving birth) And then she had the puppies, I advise you to watch her, as she becomes more tired just make sure that lead her to her newborn puppie to break the sack.

Cheers and goodluck!


----------



## weet-bix (Sep 22, 2008)

She will go off her food for a day or 2, keep up her fluids and add calcium powder. Her temp will change, she will lose a mucos plug then become very restless, she may even begin "nest" building. As she get very close you may be able to see her stomach contract and she will try to lick at her rear end, she might become frantic scratching and "digging" as she is about to give birth. She should be able to do it by herself but you need to time the puppies....if longer than an hour between pups ring your vet and get advice. If she displays any of the frantic nesting behaviour happens and she doesnt seem to be contracting after a couple of hours ring your vet as well.
Good luck


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
She has settled down a lot since the weekend and keeps coming upstairs and lying in our kitchen on the cool floor. She still seems so depressed and exhausted.
Will keep an eye on her.
thanks again


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 22, 2008)

Haven't read all the posts in this thread, but she will start trying to make a nest by digging and pulling everything into a pile, she may also do a very big poo ( I am not joking) just before she gives birth.

This is what my Dobermann did before she gave birth to eight beautiful pups.


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Mrmikk.
8 pups holey. She isnt very big so I reckon she will only have 3 or 4 but I could be also wishing haha.
Ally


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Sep 22, 2008)

one sign that is a dead give away is puppies!!!! sorry couldnt help my self... i tihnk everyone has covered everything... just try to enjoy them before they become a pack of little terrors!!!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like my girl Rocky may have her pups by morning from what you and vets have all told me.
I am very excited and will keep you informed on progress.


----------



## pepper (Oct 4, 2008)

Another sign that hasn,t been mentioned is they may throw up. This is a sign that labour isn't far daway.

My Labrador had a litter of 10 in july. Good luck with them


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 4, 2008)

I am a mummy so far to 6 puppies havent checked sexes so far but 3 so far are born without tails.

therefore our justification of purchase for uor NATURAL BORN BOBTAIL ROTTWEILER FEMALE


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 4, 2008)

Here are the first pucs of the beautiful mum and her partial or bobtail rotties


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 4, 2008)

Bugger wrong couple of pics haha here they are arent they gorgeous already


----------



## jemnesa (Oct 5, 2008)

OOOooOOO to gorgeous...... CONGRATS they look beautiful but in some ways like they are going to be a hand full but still too cute


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha I am sure they will be.
3 have come out with mo tails so I am sooo happy with that


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay latest update.

3am and 8 pups have come out all seem alive and weell and 4 have NO tails will sex tomorrow.
I am a very prouud mummy


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 5, 2008)

Aw Ally congratulations. You gotta be proud of that. Rotties are so nice, our girl has Rottie in her. Well done to both you and the new mum
Natural bob tails, thats interesting.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww you must be happy!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 5, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> Aw Ally congratulations. You gotta be proud of that. Rotties are so nice, our girl has Rottie in her. Well done to both you and the new mum
> Natural bob tails, thats interesting.


 
I am proud haha but am going to have my work cut out for me.
It is interesting Daniel, ever since we bought her we have coped a lot of flack for the price we paid and the fact that "you cannot get bobtail Rottweilers" every person we spoke to was under the impression we had been ripped off and I kept saying we will just have to wait and see.
And wala I guess its all paid off. I cant wait for my brother in law to come around he gave us the most curry


----------



## melgalea (Oct 5, 2008)

well done ally. sounds like fun.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 5, 2008)

Cute puppies ally_pup, well done on getting a few bob-tails - I hear they are fairly rare and only a few bloodlines carry the gene. Although unfortunately they do not always turn out the correct length. Is your girl registered?


----------

